# Easiest form to start with?



## Manok

By that, I mean, what would be easiest for a composer to work on, and not feel overwhelmed by. My goal is a 3-4 minute work, in some sort of classical form, like, theme and variations, or rondo, etc.


----------



## violadude

A dance form.


----------



## Kopachris

Binary, ternary, or modified sonata form. Just pick some themes and call it a "bagatelle" or a "fantasy." Theme and variations is probably more educational, though.


----------



## Klavierspieler

For a piece that long, Theme and variations.


----------



## soundandfury

Kopachris said:


> Binary, ternary, or modified sonata form. Just pick some themes and call it a "bagatelle" or a "fantasy." Theme and variations is probably more educational, though.


I'd go with a sonata. If you're writing for piano, do a miniature (think _Moonlight Sonata_); if for orchestra, a mvt of a concerto. Concerti are easier to write than most other orchestral forms as you don't have to worry as much about the ripieno parts being boring.
Sonata form also gives you a harmonic structure within which to learn how to write modulations and integrate material particularly from the dominant key into the tonic.
Lastly, of course, the first movement of a symphony, concerto or suite is typically written in sonata form, so it's a useful form to have facility with.


----------



## kv466

I'm with KC...something that can be lovely yet unstructured can simply be called a fantasy.


----------



## soundandfury

kv466 said:


> I'm with KC...something that can be lovely yet unstructured can simply be called a fantasy.


You can also name an unstructured piece by its character ('romance', 'impromptu'), tempo, or forces ('string quartet', 'bassoon quintet'). Typically when doing so the name is bulked out (and disambiguated) by also naming the key, such as "Scherzo impromptu in C♯ minor".


----------



## Rasa

They're not forms then, are they.


----------



## Lukecash12

A canon or invention.


----------



## Rasa

I wouldn't classify a canon as an easy form exactly.


----------



## Kopachris

Rasa said:


> I wouldn't classify a canon as an easy form exactly.


I agree. A good canon is very difficult to compose. A mediocre canon, on the other hand, is quite easy.


----------



## Lukecash12

Rasa said:


> I wouldn't classify a canon as an easy form exactly.


??? Maybe there is an issue of musical language there, but the form itself is easy. It's certainly nothing compared to a cantata, and personally I see it as easier than a sonata because it doesn't have to be as expansive. Seems to me that a young composer would be well served by writing a case study in simple, fairly restrictive form, as opposed to having to develop such a mature language as is required to write a convincing sonata.


----------



## Kopachris

Lukecash12 said:


> ??? Maybe there is an issue of musical language there, but the form itself is easy. It's certainly nothing compared to a cantata, and personally I see it as easier than a sonata because it doesn't have to be as expansive. Seems to me that a young composer would be well served by writing a case study in simple, fairly restrictive form, as opposed to having to develop such a mature language as is required to write a convincing sonata.


My thoughts exactly when I composed a couple canons while learning composition. (Not to say I'm done learning, of course.)


----------

